#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Wederzijds respect

## Lle

Selam,Hier een lieve, spontane, verzorgende, ook eigenwijze en soms zelfs koppige moeder van 2 kindjes.Sinds kort verdiep ik me weer meer in de islam. Ben zelf ook van islamitische, soenniet, afkomstig.Ik heb 2 kindjes van onder de 5 en ben bewust huismama geweest met een studie ernaast, die ik volgend jaar afrond.Zal ook een korte introductie geven van mezelf;Ben 175cm lang, brunette lang haar, donkere ogen, blanke huidskleur, 78kilo.Ben een echte prater en kan veel meer vertellen, maar laat het hierbij..Heb je interesse en wil je toch meer weten laat een berichtje achter en wie weet..Groetjes Lle

----------


## Lle

.....

----------


## Lle

.....

----------


## Lle

.....

----------


## amir1

> .....


Salam alaykoum.
Ben genteresseerd.maar lukt mij niet om een pm te sturen via deze site
Heb je een mail of ......

----------


## Lle

.....

----------


## amir1

> .....


Heb je mail

----------


## Lle

.....

----------


## Lle

.....

----------


## amir1

[QUOTE=Lle;5624930].....[

----------


## Lle

.....

----------


## Lle

.....

----------


## Lle

.......

----------


## Lle

.........

----------


## Lle

.......

----------


## Lle

.......

----------


## SamirPlus

Je bent zeker geen Marokkaanse?... Mag ik vragen wat je dan wel bent?... Veel succes en geluk in ieder geval, want je bent Islamitisch en Soenniet, dus hamdoulillah... Beslammaah

----------

